# 40x24x30 made in Viet Nam



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

Another journal.
The tank will arrive tomorrow,but just hung the lighting fixture 5 mins ago :mrgreen: 
This is it :








Another DIY Fixture made by my friend.
And this is how i hung it :








And this is the filter :








Overall view :








You can see,this is the new tank from ADA,its glass is clear enough to be invisible with eyes,if u want to see it,you must use a thermovision :heh: :heh: 
Ah sorry for the desk is not very clean 
Comments are welcome !


----------



## teacherthomas (Jul 14, 2006)

can you provide detailed pictures of the lights, parts used and how to make it.

Thanks


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

Sorry,but this fixture is my friend make for me,not mine works,so i dont know how.And i think if i tear it apart then i'll dont know how to make it like before :heh:


----------



## teacherthomas (Jul 14, 2006)

any chance your friend took pictures of the making process. If not can you just take a picture of the top down, sides, and bottom up views. Then I might be able to figure it out. What is the outside and side parts made from?


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

Nah,he doesn't took pics.
But i'll take some pics at your request when the tank arrive.


> What is the outside and side parts made from?


Its a curved alluminum board,then painted with black paint.
Its reflector is made of Glass.And use 3 35cm t8 bulbs.


----------



## Haeun (Oct 19, 2006)

Lol, someone is/was a sailor moon fan. :heh:
Interesting; is this tank on a desk?


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

Yes,it on a desk.
BUT im not a sailor moon fan ! :heh: This desk is mine for 2 years ago,but now it is my little sister's desk
That cause the sailor moon bloom :heh:


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

^^^ "Me thinks he doth protest too much!" ^^^

    

Admit it zQ, they're your drawings!!!!


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

Sigh !


----------



## FelixAvery (Mar 29, 2007)

lol, that glass is really clear


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

Yeah ! The tank have arrived.
Here come some pics :
In position :








Water test :








Tomorrow when the DW arrive i'll show you all some hard scape.


----------



## gas (Jul 27, 2006)

:heh: :heh: :heh: 
(be patient!!!  )


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

I like the Glass fish very original


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

yeah,its common name are Glass tetra :heh: 
Ah,did you see the new Rotala in my tank ? The rotala Glassyfolia :heh:
-----
Today i didnt find any DW,so the update will be delay some more day.Sorry for the inconvenient


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

yeah I was going to comment on the plants how "transparent" they are:heh: 

OK I'm done:heh:


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

The DW is not like i thought,but i cant wait anylonger,so i've did this hardscape.(Maybe some changes tomorrow )
DW in position :








Rocks in and using those cotton wool and super glue to attach them.








Done :


----------



## teacherthomas (Jul 14, 2006)

Drift wood was more interesting in the first picture. Rock boarder to seperate substrate is fine, but try putting the other piece of wood back in original position.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

1st one's the best IMO too. Would look good with lots of horizontally growing plants to contrast the verticals of the wood.


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

sorry for the late update because of some family stuffs.
this pic is from later of the day i do the hardscape :








And today :








Some corner shots:
















And its posotion in my bedroom :








I will add some more plants tomorrow.
Glad to see yours comments.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

Great job! I like the gnarled look of the wood and rocks and they way you've scattered them in the sand.


----------



## Haeun (Oct 19, 2006)

o0o I do like what I see. I agree, I like the wood, and how it seems "scattered" in the sand. I like the plants too. Looking forward to seeing this grow in.


----------

